# 24" Monitor für Einbau in Schaltschranktür



## Krumnix (20 November 2012)

Hallo.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 24" Monitor (LED,LCD), der in die Schaltschranktür eingebaut werden kann.
Es soll aber rein nur der Monitor sein ohne eingebauten PC etc.
Anschluss DVI
Auflösung 1920x1080 oder 1680*1040
Optional einen USB-Port an der Front

Preis um die 300€

Wer einen Anbieter kennt oder selbst sowas liefern kann, bitte melden.

Danke


----------



## Mr.Spok (20 November 2012)

Hallo Krummnix,

schau mal hier: http://www.ipc-markt.de/media/anzeigesysteme/tft/HI-24LED.pdf

für einen USB-Anschluß gibts da was von EATON (M22-USB-SA inkl. Schutzabdeckung), benötigt aber eine extra Bohrung.

Zum Preis kann ich leider nix sagen.

MfG Jan


----------



## Sockenralf (20 November 2012)

Hallo,

*HÜSTEL*

hast du dich beim Preis vertippt?
Industriegeräte spielen leider in einer anden Liga 


MfG


----------



## rringel (21 November 2012)

Hallo Krumnix,
also für 300,-€ bekommst du kein Gerät das für den Schaltschrank Einbau geeignet ist.
Einen Office Monitor bekommt man zwar dafür aber den würde ich nicht in einen Schaltschrank einbauen, du bekommst den nicht dicht eingebaut und eine Sicherheitsscheibe hat der auch nicht, von IP65 oder ähnlich ganz zu schweigen.
Bei VISAM gibt es 21" oder 24" auch in Full HD, aber die gehen bei knapp über 1000,-€ los!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Preis um die 300€
> 
> ...



50 EUR für einen Schlosser, der Dir innen an die Schaltschranktür einen Winkel baut
50 EUR VESA Standfuß
150 - 200 EUR Baumarkt-TFT

TFT durch die Öffnung schauen lassen und fertig.

Bitte keine Klagen an mich, die 300 EUR kommen nicht von mir.


----------



## rringel (21 November 2012)

also wenn mir jemand einen solchen Bastelkram anbieten würde, der bräuchte mir auch keinen Schaltschrank zu bauen - da hätte ich Angst das mir die Kiste abbrennt!


----------



## KingHelmer (21 November 2012)

> 50 EUR für einen Schlosser, der Dir innen an die Schaltschranktür einen Winkel baut
> 50 EUR VESA Standfuß
> 150 - 200 EUR Baumarkt-TFT



Oder wenn man auf solche "hochprofessionellen" und eigentlich nicht zu empfehlenden Lösungen steht:

150-200 € Baumarkt-TFT
13€ Acryl-Klebeband (hält wie der Teufel!!!!!!!!

Loch schneiden, Monitor von hinten über den Rahmen drankleben, fertig!


----------



## Krumnix (21 November 2012)

Unser Betrieb hier ist aber leider so dreckig und rau, das im Moment alle Bedienpanels nach 6 Monaten den Geist aufgeben.
Daher laufen alle Anlagen mit Tasten und Leuchtmelder.
Damit ist aber eine Produktivität nicht wirklich möglich. 
Wir wollen aber auch logischerweise keine 1500€ bei 200 Anlagen alle 6 Monate ausgeben.
Das Ding muss nicht viel können. 
Wir brauchen kein Touch, kein supertolles Sicherheitsglas und sonst was.
Da die Dinger selbst mit Höchstausstattung bei uns dann 8 Monate später kaputt gehen ist das Sinnfrei.

Sprich, ein Ding, das in einem Gehäuse, das an einem Schwenkarm angebracht ist (schon vorhanden!),
einfach nur was anzeigt und das dann 6 Monate für 300€ und gut ist.

Und wenn es im letzten Fall dann ein Halter sein wird, wo ich nen Aldi-Monitor dranschraube.
Aber bevor ich das mache, will ich doch mal schauen, ob es nicht einen Hersteller gibt, der sich genau
für diesen Fall was einfallen gelassen hat!


----------



## rringel (21 November 2012)

wenn ihr keinen Touch benötigt, dann denk doch mal drüber nach in die Bildöffnung in dem Tableau eine Glas oder Plexiglasscheibe einzusetzen die mit Acryl oder Doppelseitigem Klebeband dicht mit dem Tableau zu verkleben. Dann kann man einen einfachen Monitor in das Tableau stellen, so das kein Dreck oder Schmutz an das Display kommen kann.
Ich hab schon viel Dreck und raue Umgebungen gesehen, und es gibt fast immer eine Lösung um die IT irgendwie davor zu schützen, damit die auch länger als 6 Monate hält.

Eine Lösung die länger hält, kann ja eventuell auch mal mehr als 300,-€ kosten, wenn z.B. ein "richtiger Industrie Monitor" für 1100.-, also kein "billig China angeblicher Industrie Monitor", dann 2 Jahre hält, hast du schon 100,-€ gespart, plus die Arbeitszeit für den halbjährlichen Umbau.

Welche Umgebungen habt ihr denn dort?
Eventuell kennt ja jemand genau dafür dann eine Lösung !


----------



## Krumnix (21 November 2012)

Also die Siemens-Panels sowie die Beckhoff-Panels haben keine 10 Monate ausgehalten. 
Im Schnitt wechselten wir diese alle 6 Monate.
Da wir auch eine "Notlösung" an der Anlage verbaut haben, sprich Hardware-Taste und Leuchtmelder, laufen die Anlagen, bei denen 
sich die Panels verabschiedet haben, mit dieser Option erstmal weiter.

Die Umgebung ist sehr staublastig und warm sowie teilweise mit heißen Flugteilen.

Im Moment habe ich jetzt 2 Anbieter, die ein 24" Full-HD Einbau-Display für um die 400€ verkaufen.

Falls einer aber noch was günstigers hat, melden 

Wenn natürlich jemand eine Lösung für 1500€ als Ergebnis hat, das ich damit 2-3 Jahre Ruhe habe, bin ich auch
dabei. Nur glaube ich nicht daran


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2012)

wenn du die Hersteller hast, würdest du die mal posten.


----------



## Krumnix (21 November 2012)

Jepp.

Ich hab beiden eine Angebotsanfrage geschickt. In deren Online-Shops können die ja viel zum Preis schreiben.
Wenn ich die hab, poste ich die Hersteller der Displays.


----------



## KingHelmer (21 November 2012)

Also, jetzt haben wirs doch! Raue Bedingungen, Teile gehen kaputt.
Das Zauberwort heißt hier Schutzart!

Wirft man einen Blick in Google, dann merkt man schnell, dass der Markt hier viel zu bieten hat!

z.B. diesen hier, zwar mit PC und nur 17", dafür aber Touch und IP66.
Das war meine erste kurze grobe google-Suche.

Es hilft auch oft, die Firmen einfach anzuschreiben. Wenn du dann noch erwähnst, dass es sich nicht um ein Einzelstück, sondern um eine größere Stückzahl, viel. 50+ handelt, sind viele auch zu Sonderanfertigungen bereit, wie meine Erfahrung zeigt!

Grüße


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Unser Betrieb hier ist aber leider so dreckig und rau, das im Moment alle Bedienpanels nach 6 Monaten den Geist aufgeben.
> ...



1. Display mit Sicherheitsglas (damit scheidet ein resistiver Touch aus) 

2. Kann dem Staubproblem mit leichtem Überdruck im Schaltschrank begegnet werden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> z.B. diesen hier, zwar mit PC und nur 17", dafür aber Touch und IP66.
> Das war meine erste kurze grobe google-Suche.



.. heiße Partikel erledigen die Touchfolie doch recht schnell, oder?


----------



## KingHelmer (21 November 2012)

> .. heiße Partikel erledigen die Touchfolie doch recht schnell, oder?



Müsste man beim Hersteller anfragen.

Wir haben hier Touchscreen-Muster von ESB verbaut, bei welchen meines Wissens die Folie HINTER der Glasscheibe angebracht ist.

Ich würde einfach einen namenhaften Hersteller kontaktieren und nachfragen. Fragen kostet nichts und spezialisierte Betriebe können einem oft sehr gut weiterhelfen!

Beste Grüße, 

Flo


----------

